
Where Have All the Men Without College Degrees Gone? - howard941
https://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2019/03/decline-men-without-degrees-labor-market/584479/
======
gamechangr
The article doesn't seem to draw any conclusions?

It also doesn't mention a major contributor, which is high paying jobs without
degrees.

